# artificial grass



## alita (Dec 28, 2012)

is artificial grass dangerous for my tortoises? will they eat it?


----------



## alita (Dec 28, 2012)

is artificial grass dangerous for my tortoises? will they eat it?


----------



## wellington (Dec 28, 2012)

Artificial grass is not good to use. It's not natural and depending on the type of tort, s/he will not be able to burrow. It also does not keep in humidity which all torts need, when young anyway, some even as adults. Use coconut coir, plain dirt or cypress mulch.


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Dec 28, 2012)

I have also seen some tortoises try to eat it. (I have seen some actually trying to eat carpet!!!)


----------



## Yellow Turtle (Dec 28, 2012)

They will try to eat artificial grass, and at some time realize that it's not edible.

That's my experience using it. Others might say different things though.

Also mine will retain water below. It is very wet when I step on it, but I do spray a lot amount of water on it.


----------



## Tom (Dec 28, 2012)

I wouldn't use it.


----------



## alita (Dec 29, 2012)

im not using it as substrate but my husband wants it in our future garden and i'd like them to go for long walks when the weather is good...but if its dangerous i might try to convince him!


----------



## Yellow Turtle (Dec 29, 2012)

If it is for your garden, I'd try to convince him that natural grass would be much nicer to watch. And of course your tortoise will be able to get a nibble of the grass, and that's the most important thing, but don't mention that to him


----------



## alita (Dec 29, 2012)

Yellow Turtle said:


> If it is for your garden, I'd try to convince him that natural grass would be much nicer to watch. And of course your tortoise will be able to get a nibble of the grass, and that's the most important thing, but don't mention that to him



hehehe definitely! that's the most important thing! And I agree it will look nicer, he just doesn't believe that I will take proper care of it, he reckons(and he's probably righ) that he'll end up doing the dirty job ( mowing)


----------



## Yellow Turtle (Dec 29, 2012)

alita said:


> Yellow Turtle said:
> 
> 
> > If it is for your garden, I'd try to convince him that natural grass would be much nicer to watch. And of course your tortoise will be able to get a nibble of the grass, and that's the most important thing, but don't mention that to him
> ...



Get a leopard, they will mow all the grass once they got bigger!! But definitely not a russian LOL


----------



## Baoh (Dec 29, 2012)

Depending on agreement with your climate, you could try Zoysia tenuifolia. It tends to not grow very high.


----------

